# Ever seen one of these?



## oneadam12 (Dec 6, 2008)

A friend of mine took these of his brother-in-law.


----------



## cjk (Dec 6, 2008)

*only in pics*

Is that deer part Holstein?


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope. Not Holstein, piebald.

A piebald is an animal, usually a horse, that has a spotting pattern of large white and black patches. The colour of the horse’s skin underneath its coat may vary between black (under the black patches of hair) and pink (under the white patches). The colouring is generally asymmetrical. Many animals also exhibit coloration of the irises of the eye that match the surrounding skin. This condition also occurs in white-tailed deer.

A genetic variation (defect) produces the piebald condition in white-tailed deer, not parasites or diseases. Piebald deer are colored white and brown similar to a pinto pony. Sometimes they appear almost entirely white. In addition to this coloration, many have some of the following observable conditions: bowing of the nose (Roman nose), short legs, arching spine (scoliosis), and short lower jaws. This genetic condition is rare with typically less than one percent of white-tailed deer being affected.


----------



## yooper (Dec 7, 2008)

Back a few years ago I worked in Bolder Junction Wi. all the time. I think half there deer pop. is piebald. It was nuthen to see 3 to 5 full albinos in somones yard. the genitics are all screwd up over there. this year they started to let us shoot albinos in michigan getting to many of them. one was shot not to far from my camp. alot of people had a fit. i could care less ither way as long as they tast the same they will go into my freezer.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 7, 2008)

My father told me a story a short time ago about seeing a white deer. I'll have to tell him about what your saying here. Your buddy seems happy enough about getting it. How's the meat taste? Looks like a bit of cow in there.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know how the meat tastes on this one, but I doubt there is a difference. He was very proud of this one. I think this was his third piebald deer, but this one was by far the biggest.

The guy that used to do my bow work killed a small six point several years back and mounted the whole deer.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 7, 2008)

oneadam12 said:


> The guy that used to do my bow work killed a small six point several years back and mounted the whole deer.



I would love to have that there puppy stuffed and in my living room. Sitting there like it was my pet dog. :kilt:


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kinda left out the fact that the six point was piebald!


----------



## Fastcast (Jan 7, 2009)

yooper said:


> Back a few years ago I worked in Bolder Junction Wi. all the time. I think half there deer pop. is piebald. It was nuthen to see 3 to 5 full albinos in somones yard. the genitics are all screwd up over there. this year they started to let us shoot albinos in michigan getting to many of them. one was shot not to far from my camp. alot of people had a fit. i could care less ither way as long as they tast the same they will go into my freezer.



Have you ever heard of an old wives tale about having misfortunes after killing an albino deer? 

There was a gentleman living in my community that was a big time deer hunter, fisherman and soft plastic bait maker, who always wanted to get an albino......About 1-2 months after he finally got one, he became deathly ill and died.  

Maybe just a coincidence? :dunno:


----------



## yooper (Jan 7, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Have you ever heard of an old wives tale about having misfortunes after killing an albino deer?
> 
> There was a gentleman living in my community that was a big time deer hunter, fisherman and soft plastic bait maker, who always wanted to get an albino......About 1-2 months after he finally got one, he became deathly ill and died.
> 
> Maybe just a coincidence? :dunno:


 It was probably the illness that killed him and not the albino.... I have killed and eaten many albino rabbits when I was a kid and raised them. nuthen wrong here except the funny limp and cross eyed stare wow now ya got me thinken


----------



## fubar2 (Jan 7, 2009)

There used to be one of those in my neck of the woods. Only seen it one time and never again tho.


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 8, 2009)

Your buddy's brother-in-law is famous!

Piebald buck email

I got an email today stating he was paid $13K for the hide. Thought it looked familiar so I did some searching.


----------



## LTREES (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a Y buck in my sights on a farm in N.J. in the mid 80's. I missed it clean in archery season and never saw it again. That was the only piebald deer I've ever seen live.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Your buddy's brother-in-law is famous!
> 
> Piebald buck email
> 
> I got an email today stating he was paid $13K for the hide. Thought it looked familiar so I did some searching.



oooppppsss!:blush: Had to g back and reread my email. You are right, the email was from my buddy's bil, he had made a few comments when he forwarded it to my buddy, I just missed that part. ( I don't personnally know the bil).


----------

